# LED Throwies Graffiti



## The-David (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok Its still graffiti… but for once its soumthing origonal that I don’t so much mind looking at… LED Graffiti Kind of interesting, have you seen it or herd anything about this?


----------



## D MacAlpine (Sep 23, 2006)

Throwies have been discussed before;

Here,
here,
here,
and here.

I haven't seen mention of this "resistor" before though, his efforts look somewhat more complicated than the normal "throwie".
Since he appears to fix at least one of his signs to concrete I'm guessing that he's using a strong adhesive, giving someone a nice job removing them later on when they no longer look so clever...


----------



## Biker Bear (Sep 23, 2006)

Learning about "throwies" is what inspired me to make cheap LED-based trail marker lights for a camping trip. 

Of course, unlike the light-graffiti artists, I retrieved all the lights when we broke camp. 

My Version 2 for next year will be a bit different, though. The tape gave me trouble - some of my lights just wouldn't stay on. So now I'm looking at mini binder clips, with a plastic washer or something to keep it from shorting out the battery. (And this approach has the advantage of being more easily disassembled and more re-usable; the only thing that needs to be discarded is the coin cell.)


----------



## The-David (Sep 23, 2006)

WOW I couldent get the search to work right for me. The idea about trail makers is realey cool.


----------

